# Looking to pull the trigger on a guitar!



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I've been in touch with Denny Fager. Anybody played his instruments? They seem easy on the fingers and will let practice go longer. Any input??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, never heard of them and google showed nothing.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary it's Denny zager.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, sorry for the fat fingering.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

this one no way..

http://compare.ebay.com/like/190419479900?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Jmo but if you're looking for an acoustic you want to go with a desired sound not look of ease of play because that is basically nonexistent. 9 out of 10 will each play the same unless you have different strings, Example you will feel a huge diff on hand fatigue when going from a heavy gauge strings to light ones. My best advice is if you want an easy playing either go with light strings or best option is so electric, their action is so much faster and they truly fatigue less


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

My last acoustic purchase took me about 4 hours sitting on a stool in Guitar Stringer in Pasadena, btw these guys are best in the biz far as I'm concerned, helpful and mostly concerned that your happy with your purchase when ready. What worked best for me was to play all the cheap ones and reduced it down to top 4, then went up to hard tops picked 4, etc.. Then I plugged them in and started with my previous selections culling out the ones that didn't give the right sound, before I knew it there was 3 that I was satisfied with and to be honest there at that point it was strictly price splitting them apart. To each their own as far as name preference goes however the solid top Yamaha I ended up with was cheaper yet played and sounded better than quite a few of the other big names I played. Good luck and happy strumming!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Is that the "Zager" easy play guitar guy(or what ever he calls it?) 

Personally, I would find a local dealer (not a chain store) and for the same money try out a bunch of models, find one that fits you, and get a good low set up done. All Zager really does is set the guitars up with a low action. Most good shops will do the same thing and maybe better if not cheaper.

Try Danny D's over in League City.
Or, Guitar and Banjo in Beaumont. 
Didn't know Guitar Stringer in Pasadena was still around. A million years ago, they did good work / repairs on my guitars.
There are probably a bunch of others locally, just personally have had good experiences with those two. And since you are over in Baytown, either one is fairly close to home if you need advice, service, lessons, or just a real person that you can talk to face to face.

Get the guitar "set up" for you when you buy it.....that will do it.

* oops...........sorry, don't know where I got the thought that the OP was in Baytown.....

As far as practice, a good set up will make ANY guitar play easier, and a good guitar will sound better, which will make practicing more fun, then you will want to play more and more often.

If you are a new player (?) you might try looking at the Acoustic Guitar Forum.com A lot of good knowledgeable folks on there, and a lot of good information.

Have fun!


----------

